# Tiger barbs and pearl danios



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've read that pearl danios and tiger barbs are easy fish to breed but I havn't been able to breed mine at all. My tiger barbs are in a shoal of eight and one female has been realy fat for the last month after one of the males has been following her around and rubbing against her. Is she pregnant? And I have no idea how to breed danios. Please help!


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Someone post something!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Google is your friend. Impatience leads to failure.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Both are egg scatterers but Danios are much easier. Tiger barbs need darkness for the eggs to hatch and both need some way to keep the parents and any other occupants away from the eggs. If you have any other fish besides the breeding pair in the tank you most likely will never see fry. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Breeding Zebra Danios
by Reet Thomas 
This time I'm going to talk about breeding the zebra fish. You will need a tank of at least 5 gallons (you can use smaller but it isn't too practical because of the large amount of babies you get). If you have a betta tank (long and narrow) all the better.

You are going to need marbles or marble chips (available at garden shops), the bottom of the tank should be covered to a depth of about 2 inches. If it is winter you are going to need a heater (75 degrees). The new submergible ones work great because your water is only going to be about 3" deep (above the rocks). Put a small corner filter or a small sponge filter, where else, but in a corner, turn on at a slow bubble. Use clean water and age your usual way. You are now ready for the fish.

Mature Zebras are very easy to sex, males are very slim and the females when ready to breed are very heavy. If your female is not noticeably heavy she is not ready to spawn. Just keep them in your community tank and feed well until she gets in condition.

Now for the spawning! Zebras are egg scatters, thus the rock. They tend to go back and forth while spawning, thats why the shallow water, so the eggs can fall into the rocks before the fish can eat them.

If it is feasible, I like to separate the fish for several days before I spawn them. Two males and one female seem to work best. I put the fish in the spawning tank in the evening before I turn out the lights. If everything goes right, the fish should spawn the next morning. If they don't, don't get concerned, let them go for another day. Don't feed for a couple of days, if they still haven't spawned feed very lightly and let them go a couple more days. If they still won't spawn remove the fish and try again in a week or so. Don't get discouraged. Even though conditions are ideal, you're still dealing with a living animal and they just might not be ready. (Hint, if tank space is limited this is a good time to have other fish that or ready to spawn in this tank.)

If you were successful, you will know because the female will be noticeable thinner. Remove the fish at this time. If you look closely, you should be able to see eggs all over the tank. At this time darken the tank, the darker the better. The babies should start hatching in 36 to 48 hours. You will see them clinging on the side of the glass, they are VERY small, DO NOT FEED until the fry are swimming. At this time you can start feeding liquid fry for egg layers(available at your pet shop) Within a week you can start feeding dry food made for egglayer fry(at your pet shop).

After the fry are free swimming you can carefully start to remove the rock, this will make it a lot easier to keep the tank clean. Use a small siphon hose to remove dirt. You can also start filling the tank. You do not want to do this too fast because the more water you have the harder it is for the fry to find food. 

If you have a very large spawn you might have to split them up, so they will continue to grow.

Now just because you had eggs and fry this doesn't mean things can't and won't go wrong because they will but again don't give up or you will never become a GRAND MASTER BREEDER, of course just raising fish that you spawned is a great thrill in itself.

Till next time don't forget to use that chlorine remover.


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Breeding zebra danios is the same as breeding tiger barbs and pearl danios isn't it?


----------

